# Mving to Spain



## Mattyds29 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi All, needing advice.

Myself my partner and our 4 year old are looking to emigrate to Spain on a permanent basis nest year. We will rent first and test out the area. We go to Alicante region well Villa Martin on holiday. Although its a nice area and we like it we feel its too tourist orientated to set up home. 

I'm in recruitment and my partner works for the police, ideally i would find a recruitment role and work and my partner would find something different to do to keep her busy.

We wanted to get ideas on best areas to live for a young family, also international schools verses state and if there are any people on here know the recruitment side in spain advice would be appreciated.

I am looking to learn Spanish as i want to mix with the Spanish and immerse ourselves in Spanish life.

I look forward to hearing advice.

Matt


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mattyds29 said:


> Hi All, needing advice.
> 
> Myself my partner and our 4 year old are looking to emigrate to Spain on a permanent basis nest year. We will rent first and test out the area. We go to Alicante region well Villa Martin on holiday. Although its a nice area and we like it we feel its too tourist orientated to set up home.
> 
> ...



Even if you are both fluent, now isnt a good time for moving to Spain if you need work - especially in recruitment as there is mass unemployment in Spain. By all means go and have a look, but dont burn any bridges

Jo xxx


----------



## Mattyds29 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Jo, thank you for advice I really appreciate your response. When would you anticipate things to improve?? We aren't looking until next year unless things improve.

There are some companies in the UK who operate in Alicante the likes of Randstad, Adecco, Manpower.

Matt


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mattyds29 said:


> Hi Jo, thank you for advice I really appreciate your response. When would you anticipate things to improve?? We aren't looking until next year unless things improve.
> 
> There are some companies in the UK who operate in Alicante the likes of Randstad, Adecco, Manpower.
> 
> Matt


For the life of me, unless you can speak, write and read fluently in Spanish, I cant see how you could be of use in the recruitment industry. As for when the employment crisis is over.............. who knows. At the moment, a good many Spanish are moving to the UK for work

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The days are long gone when anyone could just move over to Spain and find work - although I doubt it was ever that easy even in the boom years. Now things have tightened up, thankfully, and you have to prove you have a job, health insurance, savings and at least 600 euros per person including children paid into a Spanish bank account each month in order to live and work in Spain.
It seems the IMF forecast for Spain points to some improvement in the yeas ahead but there are still six million Spanish people unemployed plus of course every year new generations of Spaniards reach working age and come on the job market.
Another point that can't be stressed too often is that in Spain it isn't what you know, it's who you know that expedites success in finding employment. It's the case in most countries but even more so in Spain. If you speak no Spanish you are right at the back of the queue...this is Spain, not an English colony, and Spanish is the language of daily business. English companies operating here don't exist in a language bubble. Unless you are working in some unskilled job where communication isn't important you will need fluent Spanish and that doesn't come easily. Speaking is the easy part....but understanding a Spaniard in full flow can take years.
The OP and his wife have jobs that are unlikely to be in much demand in Spain. We hear a lot about 'willing to turn my hand to anything' which in practice means cleaning houses and pools for under 5 euros an hour.
Holidays and living in a country full time simply cannot be compared. I visited Prague for long periods for decades. Then I moved there permanently. It took me less than a week to discover that all those months of visits were of limited geographical use - I already knew my way around Prague alright but I didn't know the customs, the bureaucracy, the petty and not-so-petty laws, in short, the whole fabric of everyday life.
That goes for Spain too.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was just pondering the fact that I've lived here for seven years, belong to Spanish groups and a political party, have many Spanish friends and can say more or less what I want to say in Spanish, including political speeches. Yes, I make mistakes, grammar errors, don't use the 'right' word, but people understand me, or so they say.
Well, I guess they must do...because they reply to what I say. And that's where the problems begin.
I'd say I am now at the point of understanding around 60 -70% of what I hear. I get by by making guesses from context and from what I do understand. When I don't understand, I try to look intelligent and utter what I hope are appropriate grunts, nods and gestures in reply.
I know that slowly my understanding will improve, maybe I'll get to 90%. But I know that there is no way that my level of Spanish is in any way fit for me to undertake any paid employment that doesn't involve washing floors or polishing furniture.
And I'm a former translator/interpreter and teacher of MFL (not Spanish) ffs.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

In my area (Norfolk) we have an influx of Spanish nurses because they cannot find work in Spain. A recent student of mine spent 18 months here learning English because she couldn't find work in Spanish tourism, and she has 2 degrees and work experience!

However, at the moment I do not live in Spain (not until October!), but I know that many are coming here to find work. You will have read the previous threads and they bear witness to what I have been told by Spanish nationals.

Is it possible that you could secure employment before you go or have you looked at other countries that might have the need for your skills?


----------

